# What exactly is a 'launch party'



## Ralph Rotten (Aug 26, 2018)

I hear writers talk about LAUNCH PARTIES all the time, but I am still a little fuzzy on the process.
Is it just code for "I pestered my family & friends to buy the book"? 
What specifically is involved with a launch party?
And more importantly; is there usually an open bar?


----------



## Anita M Shaw (Aug 27, 2018)

Apparently, it is an actual party, although I know of some authors who do an online kind of party. So the open bar would be whatever you have on hand. We do have quite a selection now, and no real good place to stash it.

Anyway, I did a quick search and found a couple decent articles. I can't imagine doing this - I don't have a budget for anything like this, but hey- if I did, I might do it! As it is, I'll be launching without any fanfare at all. My family isn't likely to buy my stuff and only a handful of my friends even know I write. Everyone wants it free. So, while it would be wonderful to be able to say I scored $2000 in sales on my first day, I'll be lucky if it's $200 . . . and in all likelihood, it'll be $2.00. Maybe 3. Of course, it would help if I wasn't so socially challenged . . .

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2morrowknight/tips-for-a-successful-boo_b_6488644.html

And here's the BookBaby explanation. 

http://blog.bookbaby.com/2012/03/how-to-throw-a-book-launch-party-that-isnt-a-waste-of-time/


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Aug 27, 2018)

Pip was asking a while back about how we could help Indies more, and I was stumped for an answer, but I am thinking that maybe book launches would be something to focus on.
I dunno how, but if we could coordinate amongst the Indies so that whenever one of us releases a book we all kick in reviews.
I review other authors regularly, but never anything organized.


----------



## Anita M Shaw (Aug 27, 2018)

Book launches would be great! I sure am lost as how to get readers to my book on launch day. In the past, I just finished the book, got a cover and threw it up on Amazon. Had a few sales . . . nothing to write home about. 

It's getting those reviews that's so hard. 

I'm sure there are other things that would help. Promo and marketing are the big things that we need help with.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Aug 27, 2018)

Part of it is that you gotta use the pre-sale feature.  While it is on pre-sale you market the book so that you have a few copies sold before release day.
Amazon sees this as a spike in activity on opening day so you get floated higher on the various lists (including the NEW BOOKS list).
Ten book sales on day 1 will give you more float than ten sales on day 20.

Unfortunately they do not offer pre-sale for print versions.  Not thru Amazon print nor CreateSpace.


----------



## luckyscars (Aug 28, 2018)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I hear writers talk about LAUNCH PARTIES all the time, but I am still a little fuzzy on the process.
> Is it just code for "I pestered my family & friends to buy the book"?
> What specifically is involved with a launch party?
> And more importantly; is there usually an open bar?



My only experience with them personally was a friend who had one for a chapbook of poems. Since I know you write novels its not really relevant.

That was basically just a reading with other poets that had a more lighthearted feel, taking place in a bookstore. The venue was free - bookstore wanted the promotion - he had to pay for the F&B and so on. Afterwards he did a signing. Probably 50-100 people. He's pretty well known locally.

As far as how much these things help sales - probably not much in most cases, especially for a novel which is kind of a solitary thing, compared to poetry which lends itself to readings and an elements of performance art.

Is there a reason why you are asking? I wouldn't put much money into it if I were you, unless you are sure people will show up.


----------

